# russian cargo ship listing in the solent



## iwben (Aug 14, 2007)

hi all, just seen an article on the isle of wight county press website, a Russian cargo vessel is listing in the solent.

copied this update from their webpage

Plans are now underway for the Russian flagged Mekhanik Yartsdev to be taken to a berth in Southampton Harbour. As a precautionary measure it will be assisted by a pilot vessel, two tugs and escorted by an RNLI All Weather Lifeboat. 

regards
ben


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Is she a timber ship? They're always listing!

John T


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

Check the price of a length of 12 by 4 from a sawmill..outrageous it is and straight from the tree!


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

trotterdotpom said:


> Is she a timber ship? They're always listing!
> 
> John T


From the pictures it looks like she has some deck timber on board but not enough to cause that list. She may have lost some but I doubt it. Something else is causing that I think.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

..........maybe a bit of submarine cable perhaps??

geoff


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Regular occurrence on timber ships in winter, as the timber is loaded with unavoidable gaps between the planks When she gets hit by an extra large beam sea she is thrown quite violently to one side and all the timber gets shuffled up towards that side. If you imagine holding a pack of loose cards then hitting sharply against the palm they shuffle up tight. 

I have had the same thing happen, also coming from Russia but this time included in the cargo we had a considerable amount of aluminium ingots held together with aluminium wire in stacks of around 8ft tall. Obviously it was impossible to get a tight stow and half way across the North Sea were were hit by an intense low causing a nasty beam sea, when a particularly large wave hit us she lurched over to starboard and stayed there ! I inspected what I could down the holds without revealing the cause, so got the list out with ballast and we set off for Hull (our intended port) When the stevedores finally got access to the lower holds it was found all the stacks had been thrown and locked up tight against each other at the stbd side causing the list. 
Nowadays it is probably shipped in containers thereby avoiding the list

Mike

ps As with the case of the Russian vessel we had more than adequate stability, indeed much like a budgies toy, a large gm tends to throw ships more violently back towards upright


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Very droll Erimus.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Russian Cargo ship listing*



MikeK said:


> Regular occurrence on timber ships in winter, as the timber is loaded with unavoidable gaps between the planks When she gets hit by an extra large beam sea she is thrown quite violently to one side and all the timber gets shuffled up towards that side. If you imagine holding a pack of loose cards then hitting sharply against the palm they shuffle up tight.
> 
> I have had the same thing happen, also coming from Russia but this time included in the cargo we had a considerable amount of aluminium ingots held together with aluminium wire in stacks of around 8ft tall. Obviously it was impossible to get a tight stow and half way across the North Sea were were hit by an intense low causing a nasty beam sea, when a particularly large wave hit us she lurched over to starboard and stayed there ! I inspected what I could down the holds without revealing the cause, so got the list out with ballast and we set off for Hull (our intended port) When the stevedores finally got access to the lower holds it was found all the stacks had been thrown and locked up tight against each other at the stbd side causing the list.
> Nowadays it is probably shipped in containers thereby avoiding the list
> ...


All totally true MikeH but, unless I'm missing something, there does not appear to be a surfeit of deck cargo on the low side. I suppose the story will emerge soon enough.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Russian Cargo ship listing*



duquesa said:


> All totally true MikeH but, unless I'm missing something, there does not appear to be a surfeit of deck cargo on the low side. I suppose the story will emerge soon enough.


The attached media photograph doesn't indicate much shift in the deck cargo.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Duquesa,

The deck cargo just happens to be highest so is thrown the hardest across from side to side , also the seas usually take a good part of the deck cargo .
I am talking about the whole cargo on board, below decks as well where all the weight is. The aluminium ingots I mentioned were all below at the very bottom of the hold, but such is the violence of the roll even stuff close to the CG gets moved. 

Believe me, on the North Sea/Baltic routes in a small vessel in winter it can get very lively indeed ! (EEK)

Mike


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Russian Cargo ship listing*



MikeK said:


> Hi Duquesa,
> 
> The deck cargo just happens to be highest so is thrown the hardest across from side to side , also the seas usually take a good part of the deck cargo on deck.
> I am talking about the whole cargo on board, below decks as well where all the weight is. The aluminium ingots I mentioned were all below at the very bottom of the hold, but such is the violence of the roll even stuff close to the CG gets moved.
> ...



Well of course I have no idea what is down below, only going by what I see on deck. I don't need any reminding of conditions in the North Sea and Baltic. Service with Everards on that trade (much of it with timber) is not easily forgotten - for many reasons!


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Well there you go then ! Apologies for trying to teach you how to suck eggs etc.

As you will well know the timber deck cargo forms a small part of the load, but when all the cargo below moves, as in the Picture I guess that is the result you see. But we await the official findings to prove the armchair theorists ( Like me !)right or wrong !

Mike


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Russian Cargo ship listing*



MikeK said:


> Well there you go then ! Apologies for trying to teach you how to suck eggs etc.
> 
> As you will well know the timber deck cargo forms a small part of the load, but when all the cargo below moves, as in the Picture I guess that is the result you see. But we await the official findings to prove the armchair theorists ( Like me !)right or wrong !
> 
> Mike


I've just read a report which contained the info., that she had lost some cargo overboard in the channel. The inference is that it was timber. The stuff currently visible on her deck is largely covered with tarps. I suppose the crew "could" have put that there but doubt it so, could further timber have been stowed over the tarps.? Not something we would have done for sure but who knows. The truth will out when she finally ends up leaning against a wall somewhere.


----------



## DeepSeaDiver (Jun 5, 2016)

Partial Below Deck view: Photo Credit: Eugene Iron obtained July/2011

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1347851

Notice how much cargo is on the deck in the other photos when she is loaded.


----------



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

As usual am having difficulty in remembering what we were taught for Mates or perhaps Second Mates regarding the carriage of lumber on deck. Lashings that could be slipped and windward sides taking on water which was absorbed by that side and created a list. Ballast water to the low side but it has been a while. Happy that all seem to be safe.


----------



## DeepSeaDiver (Jun 5, 2016)

Stricken Russian cargo ship moved to Southampton into port.

The ship was taken to King George V dock.

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-hampshire-42502168

http://www.bbc.com/news/av/uk-england-hampshire-42507240/stricken-russian-cargo-ship-moved-to-southampton


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

angle of loll


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

borderreiver said:


> angle of loll[/
> 
> Reports stated she was safe with plenty of stability - I still plum for massive cargo shift down below
> 
> ...


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

borderreiver said:


> angle of loll


Is that "laugh out lloud" in Wales?

John T


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

trotterdotpom said:


> Is that "laugh out lloud" in Wales?
> 
> John T


Be careful otherwise
the trolls will out.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Not much to laugh out loud about in Wales since Max Boyce and Neil Kinnock left the limelight.

Is packaged lumber not usually loaded so tightly in the hold that there is little chance of cargo shifting?

I feel sorry for the crew especially berthing in Southampton, the HQ of the MCA. They will have surveyors from P&I and Class, auditors for their ISM and probably dozens from the MCA, it will be a day out for all at Spring Place. And they will all want a bowl of borsch while on board.

Press reports indicate a crew of 13, this seems excessive, similar ships would have a Safe Manning of 6 to 8, are there wives and children on board?


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

borderreiver said:


> Be careful otherwise
> the trolls will out.


With two ll's as well.
geoff


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Erimus said:


> With two ll's as well.
> geoff


Angle of loll is the state of a ship that is unstable when upright (i.e. has a negative metacentric height) and therefore takes on an angle of heel to either port or starboard. ... When this occurs, the vessel goes to neutral equilibrium, and the angle of heel at which it happens is called angle of loll.
Angle of loll - Wikipedia
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angle_of_loll


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Of course it is BR.....the two ll's reference was really a Taff thing!

geoff


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:- 
Press reports indicate a crew of 13, this seems excessive, similar ships would have a Safe Manning of 6 to 8, are there wives and children on board?

Russian vessels always have larger crews. Our "safe manning" codes are totally foreign to the Russian merchant fleet.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

borderreiver said:


> Angle of loll is the state of a ship that is unstable when upright (i.e. has a negative metacentric height) and therefore takes on an angle of heel to either port or starboard. ... When this occurs, the vessel goes to neutral equilibrium, and the angle of heel at which it happens is called angle of loll.
> Angle of loll - Wikipedia
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angle_of_loll


Nowt to do with whales then?

John T


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

trotterdotpom said:


> Nowt to do with whales then?
> 
> John T


Or even Wales,as I found out John.

Geoff


----------

